# Relaxation Therapy



## Guest (Dec 8, 2002)

This may or may not have been posted somewhere else before, but I ran across it and thought it was relavent and helpful regarding relaxation therapy and IBS as well as behavioral health problems that sometimes accompany it: http://www.med.unc.edu/wrkunits/2depts/med...fgidc/relax.htm Evie


----------

